# My setup



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

thought I'd post some pics of my setup...almost done...cant wait, never had hydros before... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

lookin good 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I DONT SEE YOUR RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME. LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice work bro


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 6 2006, 11:49 AM~5912238
> *I DONT SEE YOUR RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME. LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> *


its not...this is just temporary until I wrap my frame...its bolted down with some braces underneath to make it more secure..its not goin anywhere, plus I wont be hoppin it..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn bro your old ladies gonna be pissed when she sees what you did to her table. and I thought I was the only fool with tha pano rojo around my steering colum.



hey big baller82, tell me why the hell Ramon did not have whitewalls? pissed me off when I found out he never even races and had white letering instead of stripes. hahah sorry


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good


----------



## 14''Monte (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks good big homie. But I think you are going to have major ground problems with your pump and batter rack mounting with the wood :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 6 2006, 12:20 PM~5912346
> *damn bro your old ladies gonna be pissed when she sees what you did to her table. and I thought I was the only fool with tha pano rojo around my steering colum.
> hey big baller82, tell me why the hell Ramon did not have whitewalls? pissed me off when I found out he never even races and had white letering instead of stripes. hahah sorry
> *


I m going to call Pixar and ask them about that I like him cause my name is Ramon too :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought you had a whammy tank?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks good Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 6 2006, 08:27 PM~5914400
> *I thought you had a whammy tank?
> *


what up Chris.....I have those two full pumps and one in pieces..never had a whammy tho


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 14''Monte_@Aug 6 2006, 02:24 PM~5912639
> *It looks good big homie. But I think you are going to have major ground problems with your pump and batter rack mounting with the wood  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

is the rack painted or powdercoated?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

whats the 5th switch???


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 14''Monte_@Aug 6 2006, 01:24 PM~5912639
> *It looks good big homie. But I think you are going to have major ground problems with your pump and batter rack mounting with the wood  :uh:  :uh:
> *


we made sure to have the rack touching metal in other ways...the threaded hold down poles are all the way through the bottom and touching bare metal where we put the bolts on and and underneath the bottom, also under the pumps where we bolted them on.....should work...worked on my homies 63


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 6 2006, 09:04 PM~5914587
> *is the rack painted or powdercoated?
> *



painted


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 6 2006, 09:06 PM~5914597
> *whats the 5th switch???
> *


pancake


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

only 2 dumps?///////////////and why is the trunk hinge unbolted


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 7 2006, 03:14 PM~5919146
> *only 2 dumps?///////////////and why is the trunk hinge unbolted
> *


not done yet...got two more dumps, need them for side to side, just have'nt put them on yet...trunk hinge broken, ordered it, now I'm just waiting.....took those pics just to show progress...I'll post some when I'm done


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks good, what size batterys are u running, the rack looks small, maybe its just the pic, or the angles...


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 7 2006, 03:27 PM~5919231
> *looks good, what size batterys are u running, the rack looks small, maybe its just the pic, or the angles...
> *


 4 group 31 batteries....Continental


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i like it 75%......looks good


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Good job


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 6 2006, 10:06 PM~5914599
> *we made sure to have the rack touching metal in other ways...the threaded hold down poles are all the way through the bottom and touching bare metal where we put the bolts on and and underneath the bottom, also under the pumps where we bolted them on.....should work...worked on my homies 63
> *


just run ground wires to your block bolt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 7 2006, 11:02 PM~5922158
> *just run ground wires to your block bolt
> *


i do that regardless i have not changed a noid in 5 years


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 8 2006, 07:42 AM~5923549
> *i do that regardless i have not changed a noid in 5 years
> *


nah, u dont need em if your rack is to the frame like its suppose to be


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmcustomaudio_@Aug 6 2006, 12:45 PM~5912218
> *lookin good
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks real good man.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments homies...I was gonna pay to get it installed..I'm glad I decided to get together with my homies from the club and do it ourselves...It's not the best setup..but I'm really proud of it.. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

bout to go install the cylinders in the front and my extended a-arms...front today, back tomorrow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

you should get this up in the project rides section...


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

Nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 8 2006, 01:48 PM~5925464
> *nah, u dont need em if your rack is to the frame like its suppose to be
> *


 :biggrin: i have unibodies though....remember my neon :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 6 2006, 12:20 PM~5912346
> *damn bro your old ladies gonna be pissed when she sees what you did to her table. and I thought I was the only fool with tha pano rojo around my steering colum.
> hey big baller82, tell me why the hell Ramon did not have whitewalls? pissed me off when I found out he never even races and had white letering instead of stripes. hahah sorry
> *


Paño :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks goos


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 6 2006, 10:39 AM~5912179
> *thought I'd post some pics of my setup...almost done...cant wait, never had hydros before... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what anybody says; that shit looks tight! You've inspired me to redo my set up now...good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5926970
> *I don't care what anybody says; that shit looks tight! You've inspired me to redo my set up now...good job! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

u got it juiced up yet?? :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 8 2006, 03:48 PM~5925464
> *nah, u dont need em if your rack is to the frame like its suppose to be
> *


the rack doesnt have to be welded or bolted to the frame to get a good ground.

this isnt directed towards you impala_631, but it does bring up a valid point that needs to be made.


the hydraulic system itself is its own electrical circuit with a ground loop. it dont have to be grounded any where to the car itself. 

just as long as:

the motors ground through the pump blocks to the rack
the solenoids ground to the rack
the batteries ground to the rack

*and everything has to be grounded to the SAME RACK.*


as long as you do this you are fine. alot of guys think the hydraulic setup has to be grounded to the cars electrical system to operate correctly, thats one of the biggest misconceptions in lowrider hydraulics, well that and the one where people think you have more solenoids you have the better they hold up to more volts.


ohh yeah, and to all the guys who think a rack has to be welded to the frame, thats another MYTH, some guys only run 4-6 batteries, and the sole purpose of the hydraulics is to lowride, lift and lay, and thats it, those kinda of lowriders dont need the rack welded to the frame, it would actually be a waste to do that.


----------



## kboogie (Jul 7, 2006)

yo thats hot keep up the good work. thers nothing like working on your
on ride. you;ll respect it more.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kboogie_@Aug 17 2006, 12:16 PM~5987334
> * yo thats hot keep up the good work. thers nothing like working on your
> on ride. you;ll respect it more.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 17 2006, 10:07 AM~5986146
> *u got it juiced up yet?? :0
> *


almost done...We've all been really busy with work and family lately and I dont want to rush anything...but we have done a few things since I posted this...


front is cut and A-arms are installed...got my batteries in...four new dumps......just need to cut the back and run the hoses..... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

hopefully this weekend we will work on it some more.... :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

CLEAN


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

THAT SHIT IS VERY NICE. MAKES ME NOT WANT TO LOOK AT MY SETUP.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

How did you Paint your batterys????


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

shit looks real nice.....you gonna do any hard lines?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 12:25 PM~5912644
> *I m going to call Pixar and ask them about that I like him cause my name is Ramon too :biggrin:
> *


 Yo man,
I think he did have white walls at some point. I worked on some product so I ll double check for you.
PURO


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks real good

But I would seriously consider mounting the rack to the frame

Not because of the ground

Reason to mount rack to frame
The weight of the batteries and pumps puts stress on your quarters

Even if you dont hop when lifting it up and down you have all that weight on your quarters when you dump causing them to buckle

The quarters are just sheetmetal they cant take all that weight on them
Ive seen it happen before on a Caddy limo with 4 batteries and 2 pumps


I would hate to see the quarters buckle on that 62


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 17 2006, 11:14 AM~5987315
> *the rack doesnt have to be welded or bolted to the frame to get a good ground.
> 
> this isnt directed towards you impala_631, but it does bring up a valid point that needs to be made.
> ...


your right Homie :thumbsup: 
but i would ground both racks together with some 0-2 guage, i wouldn't count on the racks making contact with each other by the body 


Right????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

like they said. racks to the frame.. but other then that... shit looks tight man.. good work.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 17 2006, 08:49 PM~5990563
> *shit looks real nice.....you gonna do any hard lines?
> *


yes...but probably not til I get my frame wrapped and put in two more pumps...this setup is just temporary...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5990532
> *How did you Paint your batterys????
> *


cleaned and degreased them really good...spray can primer and red paint...worked pretty good... :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 17 2006, 10:58 PM~5991378
> *Looks real good
> 
> But I would seriously consider mounting the rack to the frame
> ...


I totally agree with you and wish I would have done it...but we're so far along now that I just want to see my car on the ground already...I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope its all good til I redo it.....my homie has his setup like this and there has'nt been any problems....hopefully it wont take too long to save my $ so I can wrap my frame and redo my setup..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 18 2006, 03:02 PM~5996107
> *I totally agree with you and wish I would have done it...but we're so far along now that I just want to see my car on the ground already...I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope its all good til I redo it.....my homie has his setup like this and there has'nt been any problems....hopefully it wont take too long to save my $ so I can wrap my frame and redo my setup..
> *



Yeah it will probably be ok but it looks real good so far

I know what you mean I have the cash now to wrap my frame just getting some things done on the car before I take it to a shop or wrap it myself if I can find the space to do it


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:14 AM~5987315
> *the rack doesnt have to be welded or bolted to the frame to get a good ground.
> 
> this isnt directed towards you impala_631, but it does bring up a valid point that needs to be made.
> ...


tell me more! i'm plannin on a two pump 6 batt setup, you sayin i don't have to ground it to frame? i mean i know i didnt HAVE TO but i got told it would be heaps safer and also take the weight of the batts and the pumps off the trunk and onto the frame..


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

jJOSE UR SHIT LOOSK GOOD HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS DOG IT FEELS GOOD TO DO IT URSELF HOMIE LOOKS GOOD BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## LPC Hydraulics (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeahhhh, that is looking good, i really like the pumpframe too,also looks great with the colors !


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LPC Hydraulics+Aug 19 2006, 04:02 AM~5999452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin: thanks homies..cant wait to be done.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 17 2006, 02:14 PM~5987315
> *the rack doesnt have to be welded or bolted to the frame to get a good ground.
> 
> this isnt directed towards you impala_631, but it does bring up a valid point that needs to be made.
> ...


i see what your saying about the hydraulcs haveing its own electrical system, i assumed they ran the ground to the frame, which would have to have a ground wire from the pump bolts/frame, but if they ran the ground to the rack like u suggest then it should work good, the reason i say it should the rack should still be welded to the frame is i did my first set up to the trunk floor and it never had ground problem, but it did have body mount problems, it was a basic 2pump 6 battery set up, but thats still alot of extra weight, it ended up doing a little dammage all said and done,


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 6 2006, 11:39 AM~5912179
> *thought I'd post some pics of my setup...almost done...cant wait, never had hydros before... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



The trunk looks great!!! I know the finished product will be "ON" by the looks of it so far. And you have a beautiful car, real nice shape from what I can see of it. (I had a '62 Impala in the mid '70s, same white w/ red interior and a 283, powerglide. Had some smokin' times in that car.) Good Luck with it, it's a sharp ride.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

puttin the finishing touches on the setup...just need to finish wiring the switches...I will post some pics a.s.a.p. ... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 31 2006, 10:30 PM~6083033
> *puttin the finishing touches on the setup...just need to finish wiring the switches...I will post some pics a.s.a.p. ... :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see it all juiced up :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

we're finishing up a 62 also.. But now we gotta get a new drive shaft cuz the idiot locked the rear up when we told him not to.. we hadn't notched the frame out yet. But the one we're doing doesnt look anywhere as good as that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

got a couple new pics to share...first pics of my deuce since it got switched up... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

forgot to take pics of the setup finished...I will post them tomorrow...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

TRUNK LOOKS NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

couple more pics..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks really nice!!! now its time for some fun.. how much did u extend those uppers?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 18 2006, 10:49 PM~6201009
> *looks really nice!!! now its time for some fun.. how much did u extend those uppers?
> *


inch and a half.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST WONDERING IS THAT RUST, HOPE YOU HANDLE THAT BEFORE YOU COVERED IT. BUT THAT IS A HOT SETUP FOR SURE, LOOKS REALLY GOOD, AND I AM NOT A FAN OF RED :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 19 2006, 06:34 PM~6205932
> *JUST WONDERING IS THAT RUST, HOPE YOU HANDLE THAT BEFORE YOU COVERED IT.  BUT THAT IS A HOT SETUP FOR SURE, LOOKS REALLY GOOD, AND I AM NOT A FAN OF RED :biggrin:
> *



no..that was'nt rust..it was the adhesive from some trunk cover type shit that it had there...the whole car is pretty much rust free...bought it off the daughter of the original owner who got it when they passed away...the daughter never really drove it, and the car was garage kept pretty much since it was bought.


----------



## 95lacdville (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS U HAVE IN THE BACK??????


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 19 2006, 07:47 PM~6206036
> *no..that was'nt rust..it was the adhesive from some trunk cover type shit that it had there...the whole car is pretty much rust free...bought it off the daughter of the original owner who got it when they passed away...the daughter never really drove it, and the car was garage kept pretty much since it was bought.
> *


she would prolly cry if she saw it now ,lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just curious why you spent all that money on hydros and didnt change the trunk rubber at least? Looks like it has OLD original paint that needs to be redone don't you need nice paint and interior at least to fly a plaque? Just wondering


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 18 2006, 10:33 PM~6200514
> *couple more pics..
> 
> 
> ...




sweet!!! 

damn they lagging on that hinge :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICE AND CLEAN YOUNGSTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lacdville_@Sep 19 2006, 10:55 PM~6207665
> *WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS U HAVE IN THE BACK??????
> *


10's


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2006, 02:21 PM~6211700
> *just curious why you spent all that money on hydros and didnt change the trunk rubber at least? Looks like it has OLD original paint that needs to be redone don't you need nice paint and interior at least to fly a plaque? Just wondering
> *


did'nt spend alot of money on my setup...we did all the work ourselves...the paint is not the original paint, it was painted a couple years before I got it...it's not perfect, but it's still pretty clean....I'm not a baller, I work a full time job pay my bills and then whatever little money I got left I try to put into my car...If I banked, than yes, my car would be cleaner....as for my interior, IMO its damn clean for being original ....dont trip, give me a few more months to save and I'll show you some fresh paint.. :biggrin: 

original interior...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 20 2006, 02:26 PM~6211733
> *sweet!!!
> 
> damn they lagging on that hinge :uh:
> *



:roflmao: got the hinge already...just have'nt put it on yet...got a few other things I want to do to the trunk..I'm waitin to get everything together and do it all at once.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Very Nice car


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Very Nice car


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Sep 20 2006, 03:46 PM~6212154
> *Very Nice car
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 20 2006, 02:39 PM~6212107
> *did'nt spend alot of money on my setup...we did all the work ourselves...the paint is not the original paint, it was painted a couple years before I got it...it's not perfect, but it's still pretty clean....I'm not a baller, I work a full time job pay my bills and then whatever little money I got left I try to put into my car...If I banked, than yes, my car would be cleaner....as for my interior, IMO its damn clean for being original ....dont trip, give me a few more months to save and I'll show you some fresh paint.. :biggrin:
> 
> original interior...
> ...



Im not dissing your car at all my cars arent all that and i work too and i dont ball so I know the struggle all to well just seems like it woulda been easier to fix the little stuff like new emblems rubber and stuff like that no disrespect was intended you got your self a nice car to build just kinda curious about it having a plaque but thats it. Hope to see a build up on it someday here


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I was bored... this shit gives me motion sickness


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 20 2006, 08:30 PM~6214001
> *I was bored... this shit gives me motion sickness
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 20 2006, 07:30 PM~6214001
> *I was bored... this shit gives me motion sickness
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is cool.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 PM~6214001
> *I was bored... this shit gives me motion sickness
> 
> 
> ...


  :around: :barf:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 20 2006, 08:30 PM~6214001
> *I was bored... this shit gives me motion sickness
> 
> 
> *


your right, that shit does.....it's tight though... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

very nice looks great how long did it take you?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Sep 20 2006, 09:06 PM~6214259
> *very nice looks great how long did it take you?
> *


off and on...about three weeks...we would work on it after work when we had some time.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

that didnt take that long then


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

damn cuz that shit is very smooth :thumbsup: great work!!


----------



## Color Coated Cutty (Mar 7, 2006)

nice job cuz.... i mean nice :thumbsup:


----------



## want a caprice (Jul 11, 2005)

will it three


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

nice ride


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice ride man congrats... makes me miss my old imp


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by want a caprice_@Sep 22 2006, 11:10 AM~6224090
> *will it three
> *


nope...just front, back, side to side and pancake.....thats all I need.. :biggrin:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

it looks real cool. it should 3 due to the frame/ if not take the R rag from the steering :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

nice clean set up homie....the only thing i would change now(since it wont cost u a dime) is switch one of the batts around so the wire doesnt jump over the rack. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ride look good man keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

came out real nice!


----------



## Nite Rida (Sep 23, 2006)

nice ride homie  ..how much did you set up cost you?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Does your rear driver side tire run the inner of the fender.. 
How far up did u have to notch your frame to clear ur driveshaft


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nite Rida_@Oct 1 2006, 02:37 PM~6282591
> *nice ride homie  ..how much did you set up cost you?
> *


bought the setup off my cousin in Cali when I took a trip over there in June...I payed 350 for everything except the batteries...he gave it to me dirt cheap since all I had to buy was some solenoid blocks and batteries...and two more dumps


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 1 2006, 04:26 PM~6283349
> *Does your rear driver side tire run the inner of the fender..
> How far up did u have to notch your frame to clear ur driveshaft
> *


only notched it a lil bit...I dont lock it up all the way in the back yet since I dont have a telescopic drive shaft.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 1 2006, 06:30 PM~6284572
> *only notched it a lil bit...I dont lock it up all the way in the back yet since I dont have a telescopic drive shaft.
> *




we have 12 inch cylinders but dont extend em over 6 inches.. but i noticed today that where i had notched the frame, the drive shaft had ripped the metal all the way down to where the plate ends.. so i cut it the rest of the way out.. and the rear end has been slowly shifting towards the driver side.. and today the e brake cable and the gas line both wrapped around the drive shaft


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

new pictures coming soon.....hardlines and a couple subs are being installed... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

wow trunk and setup look really good


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 18 2006, 09:33 PM~6200514
> *couple more pics..
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

nice ride, good set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

nice ride, nice set - lookin clean. lovin that white and red color combo too, clean and simple.
now its time for some hardlines to make it even more cleaner.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

beautiful setup and I love deuces, but are those 14"'ww's?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2007, 04:46 AM~7206588
> *beautiful setup and I love deuces, but are those 14"'ww's?
> *


yea..they're 14's


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

pic from behind of my hardlines...need to take pics of the finished setup...I will post them later


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i like it, but you should turn one battery around on each side so that the wire doesn't run over the hold down brace and it'll look that much better imo!!! know what im talking about!!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice set up homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 25 2007, 11:09 PM~7351720
> *i like it, but you should turn one battery around on each side so that the wire doesn't run over the hold down brace and it'll look that much better imo!!!  know what im talking about!!!
> 
> 
> ...



fixed that problem homie...  ...those pics are from a while back...I installed a couple amps that we customized under plexi, hardlines, fixed my hinge that was fukd up, painted the jam, new weatherstripping.......and now my battery cable runs under the brace.........I will take some pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what the bidness is?

is your shit 2 banks of 24? or 48v?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

what size rims are those?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 26 2007, 01:23 AM~7352515
> *what size rims are those?
> *


14s


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Feb 26 2007, 12:03 AM~7351637
> *pic from behind of my hardlines...need to take pics of the finished setup...I will post them later
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 26 2007, 12:36 AM~7352032
> *is your shit 2 banks of 24? or 48v?
> *


x2...???


----------



## Black Cadillac (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 7 2006, 03:38 PM~5919297
> *4 group 31 batteries....Continental
> *


Good choice of batteries, lots of power.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 25 2007, 11:36 PM~7352032
> *what the bidness is?
> 
> is your shit 2 banks of 24? or 48v?
> *



48...running in series...I get power from all four when I hit the switch.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice, are you scared to fuck with it because you dont have reinforcements?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

setup before we changed it up.....










new setup...just about done...still debating on painting or chroming the hardlines


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :around: :around: :around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

All The Way Hott :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice, i would just polish the hardlines


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7357601
> *nice, i would just polish the hardlines
> *


now that would be hot!!!


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

That shit looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what are you running off that kickker? i have the same one but havent hooked it up yet, what it dew?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 26 2007, 08:13 PM~7358127
> *what are you running off that kickker? i have the same one but havent hooked it up yet, what it dew?
> *


750x1 kicker amp pushing a 12" kicker solobaric L7 sub.......350x4 kicker amp pushing two 6x9's and two 6 1/2's....and my stereo pushing two 5 1/4's....all my speakers are Kicker.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i have the smaller one, i was thinking of runing an enclosed and ported 10, and my car speakers. none of which are kicker.

well i wasnt thinking about the 10, im gonna do it, but i wasnt sure about my other speakers.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 25 2007, 10:33 PM~7352592
> *14s
> *


ah no wonder the whole car is junk untill you get some 13s


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

lookin real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baggedmonte (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow both set-ups look good. You guys did a great job. keep up the good work.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice, i see you took my advise   this is becoming a realy nice street ride.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 27 2007, 12:35 AM~7361170
> *ah no wonder the whole car is junk untill you get some 13s
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 27 2007, 09:18 AM~7362351
> *Nice, i see you took my advise   this is becoming a realy nice street ride.
> *



thanks homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 26 2007, 07:16 PM~7357601
> *nice, i would just polish the hardlines
> *



or PC them white


----------

